# Favorite villager names?



## Shinylatias (Oct 18, 2015)

Whats your favorite villager names? This applies throughout all the ac games. I'd have to say ketchup or Nosegay (sorry xD Just sound hilarious)


----------



## Peapod (Oct 18, 2015)

Just went to look through the character list and hmmm, that's tough.

I have a soft-spot for the very dopey villagers, particularly the ducks- I'm with you on Ketchup, she's adorable and I wish she'd been in other games. :C I also really love Freckles and Derwin. Hippeux makes me laugh, too. Of names I just find pretty I guess Molly, Lolly, Lily, Victoria... I'm partial to girls names.


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, same here. If she was in new leaf I'd go crazy to get her haha.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

Chevre, Merry, Pashmina, Pekoe, Portia, Tia & Wolfgang are some of my favourite names.


----------



## Mari_AC (Oct 18, 2015)

Teddy, Bambina (spanish name for Diana), Gatom?n (Spanish name for Kid Cat!! it literally means Catman) , Molly, Jacques...


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 18, 2015)

Haha, funny names x3


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 18, 2015)

I like Belle, of course. LOL

Seriously, I like these names: Biskit, Chico, Claudia, Cookie, Cupcake, Daisy, Flurry, Fruity, Iggly, Jitters, Lolly, Maddie, Marina, Merry, Nibbles, Olive, Peaches, Peanut, Pippy, Sprinkle, Wendy and Willow


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Bonbon, Cally, Cheri, Pekoe, Flurry, Joey, Maple, Pekoe, Pompom, Poppy


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 20, 2015)

Apollo, Cookie, Drift, Emerald, and Wolfgang. I don't necessarily like all of these villagers, I just adore the names! And they all suit each villager very well. Especially Wolfgang and Apollo.


----------



## hulaburger (Oct 20, 2015)

Hambo and Pigleg.   GC AC had good pig names.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 21, 2015)

Poppy, Molly, Maple, Merry, Diana, Olivia!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 21, 2015)

i like the names for Poppy , Olivia and Kiki


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

got to love benedict


----------



## DinaAzz (Oct 27, 2015)

Francine!! I looove that name so much!


----------



## scartwright (Oct 28, 2015)

Baabara is a very unappreciated name. Also Teddy.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 28, 2015)

Pompom and Apollo are my favourite villager names . I last favourite, however, is Nosegay because that anteater has a nose that is attracted to boys. *shiver*


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Lolly, lol. Figures I would like her name but it also reminds me of lollipops and lollipops are good.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2015)

Pashmina ! For now xD can't remember the others


----------



## lakai (Nov 2, 2015)

all of them


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tough decision since they're all pretty cool names.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 3, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Que (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyle and Diana. *^*


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Grizzly


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2015)

In alphabetical order:

Ankha
Beardo
Freya
Jacques
Lobo
Pietro
Ribbot
Stitches

I never really thought about it, but I wonder how much influence their names has on me liking them. I always focused strictly on designs, but it turns out some of my favorite names are attached to some of my favorite villagers.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah it depends on the names I guess.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2015)

Bob for the originality.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 12, 2015)

Joey. I like the name Joey, therefore I like Joey. He reminds me of Joey from friends, even though he looks nothing like him.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hazel


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2015)

I also like Jambette. I'm naming my first born that.


----------



## glow (Nov 12, 2015)

Genji, O'Hare, Lionel, Zucker, Punchy, Stitches


----------



## Minerva (Nov 13, 2015)

Lolly and Merengue.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 13, 2015)

Sally, Poppy, Static, Lolly, Felicity, Merry, Sheldon and Genji


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

I love the name Freya. I don't know why, it's just so lovely to me!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

I love the name Felicity. Most of the girl names I really like, such as Victoria, Lily, Robin, Aurora, Charlise, Cally, Wendy, etc. But Felicity is my favourite out of all of them.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 17, 2015)

I like the names Freya and Aurora


----------



## hollowbunnie (Nov 18, 2015)

Flurry is adorable. I also love Kiki. Fauna is just beuautiful too


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Poppy cuz imo it is cute and Lolly because it makes me think of candy ^-^


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 18, 2015)

Angus the cow.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Agent S

I mean come on.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2015)

Aziz; while I don't like what the lions in Animal Crossing look like, I really like this character's name (found it while looking something up on nookipedia).  According to Behindthenames.com, it means "powerful, respected, beloved."  Arabic is such a beautiful language (I think most languages are very beautiful). ^_^ I also love Ankha's name; I actually know someone whose name is Anka; she's Serbian.  I think that name is very beautiful too.


----------



## jim (Nov 19, 2015)

i really like how merengue's name looks spelled out. it reminds me of pie, plus it's a form of dance so that's cool!


----------



## Romaki (Nov 19, 2015)

I hate that Zucker got a different name in the german copy considering it's a german word...
Merengue's german name is Maria, which I prefer over the english name.
Maple's german name is Mona, which is one of my favorite names ever... and she's such a cutie, too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note, the german version named 3 different lions Leonardo, Leonhard and Leon.
We get it. Leo means lion. STOP.


----------

